# Congratulations to Dieter Knutel



## Dan Anderson (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I just got this text from Dieter who is in the Philippines at a Modern Arnis camp:

*Hi Dan,*

*Now you can congratulate me.  I just received 8th Dan and Grandmastership from Rene, Christino and Rodel.  Bram was also there.*


_Rene_ is Rene Tongson, 8th degree in Modern Arnis and Grandmaster of Abanico Tres Puntas arnis.
_Christino_ is Christino Vasquez, 9th degree in Modern Arnis and Grandmaster of Ipit-Pilipit arnis.
_Rodel _is Rodel Dagooc, 8th Degree in Modern Arnis and head of Arnis Philippines International.
Well done, Dieter, and a very hearty congratualtions!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## stickarts (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info Super Dan.
Congrats Dieter!


----------



## arnisador (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations to him!


----------



## Mono (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations again - well deserved and more then earned!

I has been an honor to be there!

As additional Info: Bambit Dulay has also been promoted to 8th Dan, Grandmaster during the same event! Congratulations to him as well and of course to all other Arnsadores who recieved honors, awards and rank during the Camp or Gala!

Greetings from IloIlo,

Philipp "Mono"Wolf


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 26, 2008)

Dieter,


First and foremost congratulations!

I do have a question, as those you tested with (under?) are from Modern Arnis and other systems, where does your GM title fall? Is it recognition for the DAV?  It really is none of my business, but I am curious.


Thanks


----------



## buguhan (Jul 26, 2008)

Also from his Modern Arnis students here in Dortmund, Germany:
Congratulations, Datu!

artyon:


----------



## Charleston Combat (Jul 26, 2008)

Datu Dieter,  Congratulations from the Charleston Combat Group!! Thankyou for that tapi lesson, I'll never forget!!  Brad   :asian:


----------



## LabanB (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Dieter,

  Congratulations. Very well deserved for both your own personal training and for the exposure you've given the FMA.

From all at The Laban Baston Eskrima Club, UK.

Bill


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 28, 2008)

congratulations Dieter


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 28, 2008)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## graywolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Well done..Cordially,Howard Vanderbeck


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 28, 2008)

Rich Parsons said:


> Dieter,
> 
> 
> First and foremost congratulations!
> ...


Hey Rich,

I believe his GM title falls under the DAV banner.

Dan


----------



## DragonMind (Jul 30, 2008)

Grandmaster Dieter...has a nice ring to it. :ultracool

Congratulations sir!


----------



## Dieter (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the congratulations.
I just returned home this morning from a 4 week stay in the Philippines.

I have to say, that it makes me of course proud, that 30 years of FMA training and spreading of Modern Arnis is recognized in such a way.
It is an honor for me, to have received the Degree of 8th Dan Lakan Walo and the grandmaster title out of the hands of those grandmasters, with whom I already have trained in 1983. 

Regarding where my Grandmaster title falls, I quote here GM Rene Tongson and GM Christino Vasquet from The Gala:

GM Rene Tongson:
"The same recognition and joint declaration (as for GM Dulay) 
 of recognition is for the same dedication and for 30 years of the promotion and practice of the Filipino Martial Arts and Arnis and Modern Arnis, the title of Grandmaster and the rank of Lakan Walo  is hereby granted to Datu Dieter Knüttel  of DAV, Germany!"

GM Christino Vasquez:
"With the power, the founder bestowed on me, Christino Vasquez, 9th Dan Modern Arnis, I grant Dieter Knüttel 8th Dan effective today. Thank you very much."

GM Rodel Dagooc was there too and GM Jerry Dela Cruz, 8th Dan Modern Arnis, whom I met 3 days later, supports this rank and title as well.


OK as for myself, I see me as the Grandmaster of my students and my  organization, the DAV.
I have NO fantasies about being a Grandmaster for all Modern Anris practitioners.

But, As I have written several times in different forums, the first time already in 2002, GM Remy Presas was THE Grandmaster of Modern Arnis. He founded it, he was the head and he kept everything and everybody together. These times are unfortunately for Modern Arnis, over. 
As he is dead now several other western persons now qualify as Grandmaster in Modern Arnis or sub-systems of Modern Arnis like Kelly Worden in NSI / Modern Anris, Dan Anderson in MA80 / Modern Arnis, Bram Frank in CSSD/SC, coming out of the Modern Arnis also using the title is Jeff Delaney and now me, from the DAV.
None of us will unite the Modern Arnis community any more.
So we hear our respective groups, still trying to spread Modern Arnis.

So, I see my title as the Modern Arnis Grandmaster of the DAV.


Greetings


Dieter


----------



## Mono (Aug 1, 2008)

Just as a sidenote to how this Rank is Classified in DAV:

The DAV Rankingstructure states:

Lakan/Dayang/Dan 1-5: Expert
Lakan/Dayang/Dan 6: Master (Juniormaster)
Lakan/Dayang/Dan 7: Master (Seniormaster)
Lakan/Dayang/Dan 8-10: Grandmaster

Since there is no Curriculum in DAV for the Master Degrees (so no "Formal" Testing), all Rank higher then 5th Dan have been tested/given/granted/certfied (whatever you want to call it) directly from the Masters/Grandmasters in the Philippines (this applys to 3 Persons in Germany right now!).

Just to put all missconceptions asside: 
The Rank of 8th Dan and the Title of Granmaster has been given to Datu Dieter solely by the Council in the Philippines! 
It has not been given to, nor was the Promotion in any way initiated by DAV!
(There is/are no "Political" or "Organizational" Promotions in DAV)

Since DAV fully recognizes the Rank, given by this Council, and according to our Ranking Structure (see above), Datu Dieter now also holds (due to his New Rank of 8th Dan) the Title of Grandmaster within DAV.

So, by the Philippino Commitee, he has been given the Rank AND the Title of Grandmaster - in DAV/Germany, the Titel is automatically connected to the Rank therefore he is also now Grandmaster within DAV.

Maybe this puts some Light to the Ranking Structure within DAV and how/why what Ranks and Tites are Given or Used.

Any further Quetions, please feel free to ask!

Greetings from Germany,

Philipp "Mono" Wolf
(Vice President DAV)


----------



## jaybacca72 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congradulations aswell!!!

Jason Arnold
CANADA


----------



## Dan Anderson (Aug 2, 2008)

This just in from Rene Tongson.


> I am very pleased to officially announce the promotion and recognition of
> 
> DATU DIETER KNUTTEL
> Chief Instructor, Deutscher Arnis Verband e.V. DAV
> ...


Again, congratulations, Dieter.  As I said in my text to you when you first told me, you don't really need it but you have my full support in their decision.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## bobquinn (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations Datu Dieter Knuttel on your promotion to 8th degree and Grandmaster. Well desreved for a respected brother of the FMA.

Bob Quinn


----------



## Dieter (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks Bob,

I hope to see you soon again.

Greetings

Dieter


----------



## Mark Lynn (Aug 2, 2008)

Congratulations Dieter!

Mark Lynn


----------



## Dieter (Aug 3, 2008)

Dan Anderson said:


> This just in from Rene Tongson.
> 
> Again, congratulations, Dieter.  As I said in my text to you when you first told me, you don't really need it but you have my full support in their decision.
> 
> ...



I still appreciate your support very much Dan.
Thanks

Also thanks Mark. 
Good to hear for you again.


Greetings


Dieter


----------

